# Defeating Dietary Displacement ? Part 1 The Food



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2011)

Defeating Dietary Displacement – Part 1 The Food By Dr. John M Berardi, Ph.D. Coffee Anyone? I???ve got this buddy who seems to love going out for coffee with members of the opposite sex. Wait, let me clarify. He loves going out for coffee with exceptionally good-looking members of the opposite sex. Almost every time [...]

*Read More...*


----------

